# enlarging speaker cutouts in a baffle?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a front mounted 12" combo, a celestion speaker fits in there fine but a 12" fane alnico has a different design metal frame & won't slide in: the bulge extends further out to the outside of the rim, on the back


what's the best way to enlarge the speaker cutout so I can fit this thing in there?

has anyone else run into this situation?

thx!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Can you rear mount it?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

damn why didn't I think of that, good idea...I'll check if there's space between the chassis/tubes/trannies

I'll have to flip the screw inserts to the other side

thx!!


----------

